# As main contractor how much do you charge per hr for your equipment?



## NJlandscaper908 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have heard various amounts for subs 65-115/hr but if you are the main contractor and it is YOUR account what do you charge for your trucks, loaders, laberors etc? I would think you would charge at least double what you would get as a sub because the guys you work for mark up what they pay you so they make money off everyone.

I was thinking:

Single axels: 10-12' blades: 200-250/hr
F550's: 9-10' blades: 180-200/hr
3/4-1 ton's: 8-9' blades: 150-175/hr
Large loaders: 20' pushers: 300-350/hr 
Skid steers: 10' pushers: 200-250/hr
Laberors: 40-50/hr

This has gotta be close to what the big national companies charge then just give the subs a cut of it. Do these figures sound accurate?


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

It all depends on your area,

around here

Pick up trucks are getting $65-75/hour
Wheel Loaders $135-165/hr
Skid Steers $85-105/hr
Dump Trucks $75-90/hr

Subs get something like 50-60/hr for a truck
Wheel Loader around 125-135/hr
Skid Steer 65-75/hr
Dumps 50-65/hr


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I am moving to NJ if rates are that great! 

primes around here make about 15-30% on their subs. any more and you are pricing yourself out of the market.


----------



## NJlandscaper908 (Oct 29, 2010)

I know our rates are higher, maybe not that high. I've seen state contracts where guys with their own trucks and plows were getting like 425/hr for a tandem or tri axle, 250 if it was a state plow on their truck if it was THEIR contract, if not the subs were getting around 100-125. I figured commercial would be less than these but still pretty good if it was your contract.


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

salopez;1233440 said:


> I am moving to NJ if rates are that great!
> 
> primes around here make about 15-30% on their subs. any more and you are pricing yourself out of the market.


Lol.....move right in here...then you can pay the highest real estate taxes in the country with the rest of us and you might sing a different song. Then there are always the insurance premiums since we are also the most litigated state as well.


----------



## NJlandscaper908 (Oct 29, 2010)

This is true


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

I mainly am a sub at a large site but Am pretty sure your prices are in line. The only thing I do know is that the GC on our site charges additional money per hour for a pusher on top of the rates you have....20-35 added per hour


----------



## NJlandscaper908 (Oct 29, 2010)

RCN do you work down that way or do you sub up north? I figured my guestimate was in the ballpark


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

All in Monmouth county


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

where are you out of?


----------



## NJlandscaper908 (Oct 29, 2010)

union county, but i go where the work is


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thats cool.....used to work for a company in Hillside back in the day......don't miss that ride


----------



## evergreenturf (Aug 9, 2010)

here in Tulsa Oklahoma it kinda depends on the storm.
our lowest rate for a plow truck is $125 an hour. if we get more than 1 foot we bump up to $135 an hour. 
if we have to bring out heavy equipment (bobcats, front end loaders) we charge $200 an hour.

my company only has 1 bobcat and 4 plow trucks so we have to contract alot of guys with equipment out, we sub out plow trucks for $65 an hour and heavy equipment for $90 an hour.

all our accounts we charge by the hour x per piece of equipment working. 
ex: 2 plow trucks work 4 hours @ $125 each =$1000

we also have a 2 hour minimum for small stuff.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

my experience is that in areas where there is a lot of snow, therefore more competitors that rates are lower and in areas with a minimal amount of snow, less competition the rates are higher.


----------



## NJlandscaper908 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree with you evergreen, i don't want to play the guessing game with commercial accounts and getting screwed if there is ALOT of snow and you already gave a set price based on previous years averaged together. T&M is much more simple. I provide a great service and deserve to be paid for it, if you don't like it go get someone else... Also true jacobs.


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

NJlandscaper908;1233289 said:


> I have heard various amounts for subs 65-115/hr but if you are the main contractor and it is YOUR account what do you charge for your trucks, loaders, laberors etc? I would think you would charge at least double what you would get as a sub because the guys you work for mark up what they pay you so they make money off everyone.
> 
> I was thinking:
> 
> ...


In the Hudson Valley area here in NY those numbers are WAYYYYY high.

Pickups are under 100
Large loaders 125-175
skidsteers 65-85
laborers 25

And even those numbers are high compared to some


----------



## NJlandscaper908 (Oct 29, 2010)

Are those for the main contractor or the subs?


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

Here in Ny my subs start at 70 hr and up depending on experience and performance, for 3/4 and 1 tons just for plowing, and there on my clock from the time they are out with me till their done,no deductions for breaks or down time, basically from the time they leave their house till their back home


----------



## NJlandscaper908 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yea thats how it was when i was a sub snoway


----------



## LB1234 (Oct 17, 2006)

I service mainly small commercial lots (dental offices, apartment complexes, etc.) and sprinkle in some residential driveways as fillers. No need for anything bigger than a pickup with an 8' blade. My commericials my target rate is 175 per hour for plowing and 65 per hour for walkways. For residentials its 125 and 65.

I've had a lot of people tell me that they would love to be getting those rates, its impossible where I'm at.

Well, as others have already eluded to...I'm located in hunterdon county on two acres of land in an 8 room bi-level with three full baths and 3 bedrooms I pay 7k a year in property taxes...AND THAT'S CONSIDERED CHEAP HERE!!! Don't even get me started on all of the regulatory fees to keep my business running:angry: I pay around 10k a year on auto and GL insurance (1 truck) for 1mil coverage. My workers comp for lawn/landscape work is about 12 per 100...snow plow work (have to double check) but was around 16 per hundred.

So for all those stating how they would love to get those rates... us jersians would luv to get your property tax rates, insurance rates, etc.Thumbs Up


----------



## NJlandscaper908 (Oct 29, 2010)

very true, it's a sin with how much we have to pay in insurance and workmans comp....but then again everything is relative and it all evens out in the end


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

commercial $105/hr for truck and driver, $85/hr for handwork. production rates show the value.
Pete


----------



## NJlandscaper908 (Oct 29, 2010)

thats true peterng production rates are the best way so you can be sure about your numbers, it's so hard to get production rates for snow removal though because you are always under the gun and there are so many variables when it's snowing and recording info is the last thing on our minds. unless we got someone else to get production rates while we are working.


----------

